# Another Vaccine Reaction?



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't post in the "vaccine" section because its not yet confirmed, although I'm pretty positive its a vaccine reaction. If it ends up being confirmed, I will post there as well.

I am a nervous wreck. Georgie received her rabies vaccine at the time of spay with the breeder's vet in Texas (not what I would have chosen to do, but I'm sure it was necessary for travel). I did request thimerasol free, but looking at the vets record, it doesn't appear to have been 

One of the first things I noticed when she arrived was the lump on her neck and questioned it immediately. I contacted the administering vet right away and after asking where they give the vaccine, they confirmed that they give it in the neck, just below the left ear. Is this unusual? Mine have always had them in the rump.

My vet recommended we wait 3 months to see if it would disappear. Well, we're now at the 3 month mark, and because I check it daily, I just noticed there is a secondary bump that appeared underneath it  I called my vet today and I have a consult/probable surgery on Thursday. That's the soonest he could do it, and I don't trust any other vet in the office.

This is the 3rd dog I've had in the last 15 years, and the 3rd vaccine reaction. Please keep us in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Underneath the ear? Wow! Never heard of that. 

The "rabies bump" takes a lot to go away, with my babies at least. 

Hope everything will be ok with your baby. Please keep us posted. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh Lydia, so sorry to hear this .
I heard a similar story before - this happened to my neighbor's imperial shih-Tzu after the vaccine and he had to undergo the surgery to remove the lump.
My Charlie's very allergic to vaccines. Tomorrow I'm taking him to get his comprehensive exam and vaccine. I always have to take him early morning, so the vet can administer the allergy meds few hours prior the vaccine.

Prayers for your little one...please keep us updated.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How awful for Georgie & you! Mine had a systemic reaction not localized like Georgie's, after his first 3 year rabies. I will be apprehensive about the next one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my...I am sooo sorry! Poor little Georgie...we are sending prayers and big hugs to you both!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Lydia .Laurel had a lump on her after her first year rabies too. It didn't show up for about 3 weeks, and took awhile to go away. She's had her third year Rabies , and had no problem . My vet did use the thimerosal free and it was given towards the rear area. Hoping the lump will disappear and it's nothing!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Lydia, you must be very worried. Unfortunately, vaccine reactions are very common is small breeds. Cashmere also had one, although mild. I wish Vets paid more attention to it.
The neck sounds like unusual place to do the injection, I've thought it's shot into muscles, in the leg. Did they tell you why they've chosen underneath the ear to do it?
Sending lots positive vibes, I hope the lump will go away on its own!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow I am definitely praying for both you and Georgie! I do pray that the vet can make sure Georgie is ok. Please keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They didn't say why, I know my vet doesn't give it there, nor had I ever heard of it being given there before. Its already been 3 months, so I'm pretty sure it isn't going away on its own. I'll definitely keep everyone posted. Consult is Thurs., so I'll find out then what the plan is. 



kilodzul said:


> I'm so sorry, Lydia, you must be very worried. Unfortunately, vaccine reactions are very common is small breeds. Cashmere also had one, although mild. I wish Vets paid more attention to it.
> The neck sounds like unusual place to do the injection, I've thought it's shot into muscles, in the leg. Did they tell you why they've chosen underneath the ear to do it?
> Sending lots positive vibes, I hope the lump will go away on its own!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola had a large lump at the site of her rabies vaccination when she was a puppy. It took well over a year to finally go away. I don't give it to her anymore.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. My Wolfie at age four months had the same issue you describe and in the same location. His however was from the distemper combo vac. The vet surgically removed it. I was so upset and angry that my puppy had to endure surgery. My Bennie developed a quarter size lump after his first rabies vac on his front back. It lasted over three weeks before it started going down in size. Two years ago I adopted a rescue, and the vet for that group gave the rabies vac in the rear. I'm not sure why some vets vaccinate in the front shoulder area and some in the back rear. Wolfie's vet did not charge me for the surgery to remove the tumor that developed. I pray that one of these days soon they will only give our small dogs 1/2 the dose.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Georgie, I hope everything will be alright.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Lydia, I'll be praying for Georgie, what a strange place to give a shot (just sayin)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My vet said the same thing Paula, and agreed they need to come out. He saysthe lumps do feel like a vaccine reactiion and that its rare in dogs that they turn cancerous, but very common in cats. Her surgery is scheduled for next Wednesday and she'll come home that night as long as all goes well. He'll do a biopsy as soon as they're removed and we should know within a couple of days after that.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Praying for an easy, quick and painless surgery next Wed for Georgie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart, and yours! thoughts and prayers for good news and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> My vet said the same thing Paula, and agreed they need to come out. He saysthe lumps do feel like a vaccine reactiion and that its rare in dogs that they turn cancerous, but very common in cats. Her surgery is scheduled for next Wednesday and she'll come home that night as long as all goes well. He'll do a biopsy as soon as they're removed and we should know within a couple of days after that.


Lydia, glad you are on top of things and good luck next Wednesday. Keep us posted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'll be praying that everything goes well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update, hope all goes well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! We're going to go play with horses this weekend (my granddaughter's gymkhana), so we'll stay busy and try not to worry


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Thanks guys! We're going to go play with horses this weekend (my granddaughter's gymkhana), so we'll stay busy and try not to worry


Hope you were able to enjoy the weekend with the horses (LOVE horses).

Good luck with Georgie's surgery tomorrow! Please know that both you and Georgie are in our prayers. Hopefully you'll be worry free after this procedure!

:grouphug:
rayer:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Hedy...I'm nervous. Tomorrow will be stressful, but hopefully all will go well. She got a nice bath today 'cause it's going to be awhile before she gets another one. 

Any suggestions on how to keep her from scratching would be appreciated. Since it's on her neck, I won't be able to put the collar of shame on her.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Thanks Hedy...I'm nervous. Tomorrow will be stressful, but hopefully all will go well. She got a nice bath today 'cause it's going to be awhile before she gets another one.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to keep her from scratching would be appreciated. Since it's on her neck, I won't be able to put the collar of shame on her.


Yippee for no collar of shame, but yeah I was pondering how they would recommend her from not scratching the neck area. I was praying that she wouldn't find the need to scratch with her paws, and maybe she will just feel wonderful and heal right away. They'll shave that area some right?

Hugs and Prayers sweet Georgie!!!

btw...we got a terrible heat wave and Santa Ana winds down here...how is it up in LV?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, they're gonna shave her...oh well, it should grow pretty fast. Its cold/windy here, I'm back in long sleeves at 61 degrees this morning! I know, some will think that's warm, but brrrr, I'm ready for some heat  It should warm up a little later...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Lydia, so the surgery day is here, right? Have been thinking about you guys a lot.
Please update us as soon as you have some news....I'm all nervous here .

Prayers and good thoughts going your way, girls.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Katie, yes she's at the vet now. They're going to call me as soon as she's done...I'll definitely update, I'm on pins-n-needles already!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie's out of surgery, woohoooo...she's resting comfortably and I can pick her up at 4:00. I'm SO glad that's over with! Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes . You guys are awesome!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad she's out of surgery and will be home with you soon.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Georgie's out of surgery, woohoooo...she's resting comfortably and I can pick her up at 4:00. I'm SO glad that's over with! Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes . You guys are awesome!


looking forward to hearing that you have her in your arms and home later!! Hang in there -- just a few more hours and hopefully you'll be getting lovey kisses from her!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's home! Pretty groggy, had some poopie problems and had to get cleaned up, but all is well. She drank a tiny bit of water and is sleeping on mommy's lap. Bayleigh thinks she smells bad, but is glad to have her home 

The vet said she did great, had a slight blockage in one tear duct and got it flushed, plus a mini dental. He said she just loves to be carried around...little does he know she rarely sits in one place for long :HistericalSmiley:

We're relieved to have her home!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow that was great they cleared the tear duct and gave her a mini dental too. I am glad they took care of her, and enjoyed carrying her and loving on her. Oh aren't you happy she is home now. 

Don't you love how we bathe them before a doctors procedure, only to get them back smelling ....kinda...special?! 

Hugs to you and Georgie!!!! Hope she has a restful evening and feels like herself in the morning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, thanks Hedy, you're so right...I had a chuckle! Yes, I really do love my vet, I won't let anyone else in his office do procedures on my babies. I've been going to the same guy for 20+ years. Thanks for all your support, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, finally some good news arty:....I'm so glad Georgie is well and home already.....forget the smell - I bet it's not as funky as Charlie's when I picked him up after his exam last week. The vet cleaned his glands (you know, which ones exactly :blush and Charlie seemed well, but boy...did he smell funky....they cleaned his tushy with a baby-powder type of a cleaner, which alone smelled stale, so as we drove home, I had to crank the window open...:HistericalSmiley:....poor baby boy. On top of everything I was advised to wait with a bath, because he was vaccinated with rabies and Lyme disease vaccine, so I could only spot clean and disinfect....I bet Charlie was happy to be allowed to stink for at least one night, lol.

Lydia, once again - I'm happy and relieved for both of you. Kiss your baby girl for me, please.

Hugs,

Katie.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:wub:Hope Georgie did good after her surgery last night! Just thought I'd drop a note to let you know that, still thinking of her!

:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I know just what you mean, yuk! She had the runs a bit, so she's already two tushy baths...she does not like that one bit!!! Kissed her for you...thank you for the warm thoughts 



Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh, finally some good news arty:....I'm so glad Georgie is well and home already.....forget the smell - I bet it's not as funky as Charlie's when I picked him up after his exam last week. The vet cleaned his glands (you know, which ones exactly :blush and Charlie seemed well, but boy...did he smell funky....they cleaned his tushy with a baby-powder type of a cleaner, which alone smelled stale, so as we drove home, I had to crank the window open...:HistericalSmiley:....poor baby boy. On top of everything I was advised to wait with a bath, because he was vaccinated with rabies and Lyme disease vaccine, so I could only spot clean and disinfect....I bet Charlie was happy to be allowed to stink for at least one night, lol.
> 
> Lydia, once again - I'm happy and relieved for both of you. Kiss your baby girl for me, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much...she was great til about 2am, then the whining began. We had a pretty rough night, but after her morning meds she's been much better...even a little playful today although I'm keeping her pretty quiet. She has tried to bother the stitches a few times, but isn't real persistent, so far so good 



MalteseObsessed said:


> :wub:Hope Georgie did good after her surgery last night! Just thought I'd drop a note to let you know that, still thinking of her!
> 
> :wub:


----------

